# [App][Free] Very handy note app!



## Sunho KIM (Dec 28, 2014)

App Name : ClevNote

Download Here:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dencreak.esmemo

ClevNote is a very handy note app.
The kinds of note available are following:

1. Account List
- If you enter your bank account numbers, you can copy them to clipboard or send them easily.

2. Check List
- This list can be used as grocery list or to-do lists!

3. Birthday List
- This list may help you remind birthdays of your family members or friends!

4. Website ID List
- This list may help you remember your website IDs.

5. General Text Note
- You can write general text notes or memo easily.

[ Features ] 
- Google Drive backup feature.
- Reminder feature.
- Widgets available.


----------

